# Post worst taxidermy jobs ever NOW and on this thread!



## SplashOfPee

Reading the bobcat taxidermy thread got me thinking after laughing so hard I spewed water on my keyboard. I know that this has been done before but it is a new season and that means new mounts. Post horrible taxidermy jobs on here now!!

*Lets not try to bash the taxidermist so please omit names. The laugh we get will be good enough!

**If you have a bad mount dont post the pic unless you are wanting some constructive comments.

I am jacked up to see some bad mounts!!!


----------



## King

Here's a bird that I had regretfully mounted by a local taxidermist. One of the worst mounts I have ever seen.


----------



## Budworth402

That may be the most famous turkey mount ever! That cat mount looks like something you would see in Cracker Barrel! haha They always have some awful deer mounts


----------



## SplashOfPee

come on everyone there have to be more.

Beaman Is that thing still on display in your house? does it scare the children?


----------



## King

SplashOfPee said:


> come on everyone there have to be more.
> 
> Beaman Is that thing still on display in your house? does it scare the children?


I gave it back to the taxi and got my money back.


----------



## Goatboy

I'll play!
Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!


----------



## countryboy96

man, I have seen Turkey decoy's that look better then that.... Oh and that first post makes me think of that character from that Ice Age movie..


----------



## mathew_

Beamen123 said:


> I gave it back to the taxi and got my money back.


glad to hear that, i remeber the thread you made about it and im glad you got your money back cause i remeber how much you payed and felt super bad for you, glad you got it straightend out!


----------



## Charman03

The turkey again..still gets me the same way...laughing like crazy..


----------



## core-lok1

Charman03 said:


> The turkey again..still gets me the same way...laughing like crazy..


I bet it ain't too funny to the man that shucked out prolly $400 for it! lol

I had a friend that killed a solid white turkey. Not albino. EVERYTHING on this bird was white except the beard. He mounted it, and said now everytime someone comes in his house they accuse him of hunting at a turkey farm.

Said it's the worst mount ever. It's gotta be bad to be worse than that one!!!


----------



## mshred

goatboy said:


> I'll play!
> Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!


this made me laugh so hard. that thing is scared, surprised, confused and agressvie all at the same time.

keep em coming...


----------



## Rolandd

luckily all mine turned out pretty good, but this thread should deliver. Subscribed.


----------



## Whitefeather

mshred said:


> this made me laugh so hard. that thing is scared, surprised, confused and agressvie all at the same time.
> 
> keep em coming...


I think it's mom crossed with an owl or something. lmao


----------



## SplashOfPee

This one looks happy


----------



## DB444

*My worst*

The top photo is the mount and the other photo's are of the deer. I measured the neck after he mounted it and it was 17"!!! The ears are split and the ear bosses are too small. It's the mount second from the right. If you look close you'll see the ear splits! It's never good when you go to pick up your mount 6 months after you hand the cape and rack off to the taxidermist and his first words out of his mouth are " you don't have to pay me if you don't want to ". I paid the man anyway:angry:


----------



## surshot35

goatboy said:


> I'll play!
> Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!


This made me laugh when I first saw it. Classic!


----------



## skipreid

That cat is gonna get me fired because I cannot stop laughing so loud.


----------



## whitewolf1

goatboy said:


> I'll play!
> Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!


That is an awesome capture of the moment just before being hit by a Mack truck.

That turkey is sadly hilarious still. Glad you got your money back.


----------



## TailChaser

Dean Bower said:


> The top photo is the mount and the other photo's are of the deer. I measured the neck after he mounted it and it was 17"!!! The ears are split and the ear bosses are too small. It's the mount second from the right. If you look close you'll see the ear splits! It's never good when you go to pick up your mount 6 months after you hand the cape and rack off to the taxidermist and his first words out of his mouth are " you don't have to pay me if you don't want to ". I paid the man anyway:angry:


Had that happen to me but I think worse lol. Neck was like 26", a 220lb deer. Got it back and it was like 17". I saw him "measure" it, stuck the tape under it's neck and behind the ears where it doesn't swell up at lol. The form was so small the antler bases stuck off the sides of the head. Will have to post some pics when I get home.


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## Whaack

I laugh out loud at your turkey every time I see it beaman!


----------



## TailChaser

TailChaser said:


> Had that happen to me but I think worse lol. Neck was like 26", a 220lb deer. Got it back and it was like 17". I saw him "measure" it, stuck the tape under it's neck and behind the ears where it doesn't swell up at lol. The form was so small the antler bases stuck off the sides of the head. Will have to post some pics when I get home.


Pics mentioned above.


----------



## WesternMAHunter

Beamen123 said:


> Here's a bird that I had regretfully mounted by a local taxidermist. One of the worst mounts I have ever seen.


God I love this mount!!!!!! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## godex003

The turkey mount never gets old, but that lion is ridiculous.


----------



## sclwald

My brother had this one done. He thinks it is good. He shouldn't be hunting if this is good. Wish I had a side picture of it. Looks like it has a tumor on it's forhead.


----------



## turkeygirl

Wow, some of the mounts are scary in a funny way,lol. The turkey though, priceless...I remember when you first posted that Beaman....


----------



## BLan

TailChaser said:


> Pics mentioned above.


Plain and simply, the taxidermist ordered the wrong form.


----------



## lee martin

*Do not stop here*


----------



## z79outlaw

sclwald said:


> My brother had this one done. He thinks it is good. He shouldn't be hunting if this is good. Wish I had a side picture of it. Looks like it has a tumor on it's forhead.



Looks like one of those inbred tall forehead kids.


----------



## lee martin




----------



## spear85

Lamb...anyone??


----------



## spear85

Or maybe you would like to own this lovely Puma mount.....


----------



## pabowhuntsman

spear85 said:


> Lamb...anyone??


LOL! Looks like my Grandfather! This thread should be good!!!


----------



## spear85

I dont even know what this animal is but here goes....


----------



## 45er

*I can't compete!*

I thought the taxidermy job on my 2008 buck was pretty bad, but it cannot compete here. Beamen123, if a taxidermist tried to charge me for the turkey mount shown in your post, *his head would be on my wall!*45er


----------



## countryboy96

Taxidermy and cheese.... hmmm seems to me I drove past a lobster, fireworks, and cheese store in Shell lake... was quite the combo... I think I will stick to the lobsters right here in Maine and have the cheese come in from the grocery store.


----------



## TailChaser

BLan said:


> Plain and simply, the taxidermist ordered the wrong form.


Yeh, or had one laying around he wanted to use instead of ordering the right one is what we figured. Not sure it's the right hide either. Notice my deer was really old and gray, the mount looked like a young doe lol. Oh well, ended up burning in a house fire 2 yrs ago so guess it doesn't matter now. Hated to lose that one.


----------



## TailChaser

spear85 said:


> I dont even know what this animal is but here goes....


If I was a buck, I'd cull that one :angel:


----------



## Grizz1219

The turkey one always makes me laugh but the Mt. Lion one.. OMG that is hysterical... The good one in that line came out incredible though... That Mt. Lion mount was worth ANY cash.. it came out perfect...


----------



## TroutBum

spear85 said:


> Lamb...anyone??


Didn't Luke Skywalker ride one of these things in the Star Wars movies?


----------



## 3Dmaniac

TailChaser said:


> Pics mentioned above.


whats wrong with this one...looks fine to me....


----------



## rden

mshred said:


> this made me laugh so hard. that thing is scared, surprised, confused and agressvie all at the same time.
> 
> keep em coming...


That is just funny


----------



## spear85

TroutBum said:


> Didn't Luke Skywalker ride one of these things in the Star Wars movies?


HAHA wow u nailed it!


----------



## weave

Man i needed the laughs this thread has brought me :thumbs_up


----------



## lv2hntnfsh

TailChaser said:


> Pics mentioned above.


This is because of the tan he used and then not fleshing it enough. If he would have fleshed it more he could have gotten the stretch back.


----------



## kraven

TroutBum said:


> Didn't Luke Skywalker ride one of these things in the Star Wars movies?


You nailed it! I thought it looked oddly familiar. 
The elusive Hoth Tauntaun. Wonder where the taxi ordered the mount? Hutt's taxi supply?


----------



## GrooGrux

I will play. Here is a picture of a remount that came into my shop last year. Obviously he wasn't happy with the original...lol.










http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com


----------



## DeepFried

I can just imagine this thing having Gilbert Godfrieds voice.


----------



## GM HUNTER

Hysterical!!! LMAO!!


----------



## GM HUNTER

kraven said:


> You nailed it! I thought it looked oddly familiar.
> The elusive Hoth Tauntaun. Wonder where the taxi ordered the mount? Hutt's taxi supply?


What is that??!!!!!


----------



## hoyt3

Oh Beaman, that turkey NEVER gets old!


----------



## KID VICIOUS

LOL great thread.


----------



## anglin'archer

Holy Cow!! ROFL !!

Some of those mounts are ridiculous! The jackalope on the wall thought some of those mounts were goofy!


----------



## BuckWyld

krojemann said:


> I will play. Here is a picture of a remount that came into my shop last year. Obviously he wasn't happy with the original...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com


I would have been thrilled with the original.....If that is what I remembered right before I slammed into him with my pick-up! Talk about deer in the headlights look!


----------



## old Graybeard

I'm sticking with the taxi I have..................some really great stuff here:set1_rolf2:


----------



## TuffBuc

Oh boy!


----------



## SplashOfPee

Got this from Muddbone (Hope you dont mind)
"If you lived closer, i could have recommended you to my taxidermist. He did this one for me. Not too bad, huh?"


----------



## upatree10

These pics are awesome. I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!!!


----------



## RxBowhunter

goatboy said:


> I'll play!
> Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!


 That's not funny but... :chortle:


----------



## Rich-VA

krojemann said:


> I will play. Here is a picture of a remount that came into my shop last year. Obviously he wasn't happy with the original...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com



Great job on the re-mount.


----------



## Fantail

HAHA - !! DeepFried! Seriously what the frack IS that?


----------



## Karbon

Crazy...

I have a deer still at my parents house, I'll have to take a pic next time I'm up. 

Stupid guy slapped some goat eye's in it...looks bad. Funny thing is when I was 15 and got it back, I never noticed it... at first I was just so prowd.


----------



## TDBone




----------



## carybcom

Rich-VA said:


> Great job on the re-mount.


+1 :thumbs_up


----------



## pabowhuntsman

Looks like the ground hog from Caddy Shack!. "I'M ALRIGHT!!!"...


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

these are some great mounts lol


----------



## sawtoothscream

wow ahahaha. deffinatly going to watch this


----------



## DeepFried

SplashOfPee said:


> Got this from Muddbone (Hope you dont mind)
> "If you lived closer, i could have recommended you to my taxidermist. He did this one for me. Not too bad, huh?"


Is that....a gay bobcat?


----------



## carybcom

This thread has given me the best laugh I've had in weeks! Side literally hurting.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923

This thread Rocks!!!


----------



## tjsjr

These have to be fakes! Right? I mean really, people do this crappy of work and get paid?

This thread has me scared for my brothers first deer that hes supposed to get back a month ago. :O


----------



## Rathbuck

OMG...I haven't laughed this hard in a long time...I'm crying here..


----------



## pappasmerf86

pabowhuntsman said:


> Looks like the ground hog from Caddy Shack!. "I'M ALRIGHT!!!"...


it has sandles on ?


----------



## 3dn4jc

This thread has me in tears


----------



## 09Dreamseason

3dn4jc said:


> This thread has me in tears


it leaves me wondering why I even clicked on it........most of the pictures posted are from people doing a search on the internet!

Only a small few are mounts owned by people here in the forums. I would like to see real mounts by our fellow members.......if I want to see forums like this I would visit mutantville!!!!!


----------



## blue25km

lee martin said:


> View attachment 839695


lolololol:angry::thumbs_do:icon_1_lol:truelly one of the worst for loosing mounts giving you back the wrong animal and took 3and a 1/3rd year to get a pheasant back:thumbs_do:thumbs_do these guys are famous for there shotty work in our area


----------



## blue25km

all you can say on most of these is holy jesus!!!! some of these just have to be jokes


----------



## fatrooster77

SplashOfPee said:


> Reading the bobcat taxidermy thread got me thinking after laughing so hard I spewed water on my keyboard. I know that this has been done before but it is a new season and that means new mounts. Post horrible taxidermy jobs on here now!!
> 
> *Lets not try to bash the taxidermist so please omit names. The laugh we get will be good enough!
> 
> **If you have a bad mount dont post the pic unless you are wanting some constructive comments.
> 
> I am jacked up to see some bad mounts!!!


What is this even supposed to be?


----------



## jimmy4218

I found some lol!


----------



## fatrooster77

lee martin said:


> View attachment 839695


This is on the way to River Falls University in Wisconsin where I went to college. We always laughed when we drive past.


----------



## 3shot

fatrooster77 said:


> This is on the way to River Falls University in Wisconsin where I went to college. We always laughed when we drive past.


yes sir me too!!! we actually stopped in to see his showroom and got kicked out because we caught so many flaws and questioned them.


----------



## Teh Wicked

Man, I would be pissed off!


----------



## Bowhunter36

You guys are scaring me, never got a wall hanger yet but hope to change that this year (as usual:wink, how do you know the good taxies from the bad and if anyone knows of any around the Roanoke VA area good ones that is let me know!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Timber Hawk

lee martin said:


> View attachment 839713


That is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Buckblood

SplashOfPee said:


> This one looks happy



The caption is hilarious!!


----------



## ivacic

ukey:


----------



## DEC

I went hog hunting in 2008 and this "turkey mount" was hanging in my bunk room over my bed. Scariest thing ever to wake up to in the night. I was told that the taxidermist went by the name "OBK" ... who ever that is.


----------



## McHuntin420

*Stop it hurts...*

I haven't laughed this hard since the first time I saw the "Beamen" turkey.:set1_applaud:


----------



## Trooper 08

hahahahaha Beaman I don't think anybody will ever top that mount.....this thread is hilarious keep it going


----------



## daltongang

3dn4jc said:


>


If I fell asleep on the couch and woke up to see that I think I would run out of the house!


----------



## bginvestor

This thread just scared the crap out of me! I have three South Africa animals that I'm mounting and I'm getting a little nervous.. I wish I never saw this thread ukey:


----------



## sirkle

:chortle:


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## Gig49

Now thats just wrong


----------



## waywardson

Man I needed this laugh today. Sadly beaman, I remembered that turkey as soon as I saw it. Some of those cat mounts are absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Supernaut88

3dn4jc said:


>


What the hell is that!!! It looks like a mule mated with an alpaca. Whatever an alpaca is?


----------



## Supernaut88

3dn4jc said:


>


Thats looks like the puppet they used as Emmet, in Emmet Otter's Jug Band Christmas. HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## camotoe

The OP's first photo...

Looks like a startled muppet!


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

goatboy said:


> I'll play!
> Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!


That thing looks like Nancy Pelosi. uke:

The first turkey looks like half its hide was replaced with a used feather duster.


----------



## phade

This thread is going to get me fired. I can't stay quiet.


----------



## sschumaker

Just_Some_Guy said:


> That thing looks like Nancy Pelosi. uke:
> 
> The first turkey looks like half its hide was replaced with a used feather duster.


Wow, lol


----------



## IRATTLEMN

this is a classic. funny stuff.


----------



## McHuntin420

Just_Some_Guy said:


> That thing looks like Nancy Pelosi. uke:


Holy crap it really does!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## muddbone

SplashOfPee said:


> Got this from Muddbone (Hope you dont mind)
> "If you lived closer, i could have recommended you to my taxidermist. He did this one for me. Not too bad, huh?"


Don't mind at all. Love this thread.:thumbs_up


----------



## book85

This is the most jacked thread I have ever seen! Lol I love it! These things look like stuffed animals on crack!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## kboyer21

Just_Some_Guy said:


> That thing looks like Nancy Pelosi. uke:
> 
> The first turkey looks like half its hide was replaced with a used feather duster.


I am sorry but going through this thread, I cry again laughing so hard every time i see the bottom cat in this picture! its soooooooooooooo funny!!


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## 7thSeal

3dn4jc said:


>


Took me a couple seconds to decide whether that was suppose to be a bear or a wolf... I went with wolf.

Some funny stuff in this thread.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

... in tears... HILARIOUS THREAD:darkbeer:


----------



## waywardson

I was laughing and had to show my wife. After seeing the lamb/goat/Stars Wars creature, she has threatened to beat me if she wakes up with nightmares from that thing. :darkbeer:


----------



## CaptPete

7thSeal said:


> Took me a couple seconds to decide whether that was suppose to be a bear or a wolf... I went with wolf.
> 
> Some funny stuff in this thread.


I thought it was somebody's pet dog they had mounted!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## spflugradt

SplashOfPee said:


> Got this from Muddbone (Hope you dont mind)
> "If you lived closer, i could have recommended you to my taxidermist. He did this one for me. Not too bad, huh?"


I don't believe it a gay bobcat but maybe just a really freaking drunken one!!! LOL too good guys, now I have to grab my camera to run to the local tackle shops to take a few picture of the mounts on "display" for advertising purposes.

Steve


----------



## pdskal

Too funny!!!!!!!


----------



## 7thSeal

CaptPete said:


> I thought it was somebody's pet dog they had mounted!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:


Could be, and they're still using him as a guard dog... I sure as heck wouldn't cross that small fence after seeing it sitting on the other side.


----------



## dw-Hawkeye

CLASSIC STUFF!!! I'll try to post some tomorrow, from a local Ag school where the students try taxi.


----------



## 3dn4jc

My favorite!


----------



## airwolf

these mounts look like cartoon characters lol this is gonna be good thread! :darkbeer:


----------



## xring1

*good allright*

I cant believe that these mounts have been picked up and taken home! I had a MUSKIE mounted a long time ago and when I went to pick it up it looked like something a kindergarden class had made and colored with water paints. Needless to say I guess its still in the (TAXIS) house because I sure didnt pay him . Its a real shame that some of these are once in a lifetime tropheys so do some research


----------



## deerman10

These are great, brought tears to me and my kid's eyes.


----------



## kire98

spear85 said:


> Lamb...anyone??


Luke get on your Tauntaun!!!


----------



## mitchell

Gotta appreciate this work of art. Found it in an antique shop in New Orleans French Quarter. I suspect it is still there.


----------



## libertymesa

That Turkey looks like it was violated at the taxidermists, sorry man but that is freakin hilarious, And that goat thing of troutbum's looks Demonic. I was going to show a deer head but it can't hold a candle to this, thumbs up to the guy that thought this thread up, sorry to all the guys that have had a bad job done, I am laughing with you not at you. Later ROTFLMAO.


----------



## hivoltg

This is an epic thread!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Uhhhh, maybe the bad taxidermists don't take American Express?


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Another.


----------



## JimmyC

That is some of the funniest stuff I've seen in a long time. I laughed so hard I was crying!!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## DarinB

SplashOfPee said:


> Reading the bobcat taxidermy thread got me thinking after laughing so hard I spewed water on my keyboard. I know that this has been done before but it is a new season and that means new mounts. Post horrible taxidermy jobs on here now!!
> 
> *Lets not try to bash the taxidermist so please omit names. The laugh we get will be good enough!
> 
> **If you have a bad mount dont post the pic unless you are wanting some constructive comments.
> 
> I am jacked up to see some bad mounts!!!


Holy crap.... at least now we know what happened to Fozzy Bear... :jaw:


----------



## drockw

Absolutely the funniest thread ive seen in a long long time. 

I actually woke my girlfriend up bc I was trying to hold in my laughs and was shaking the bed:thumbs_up

Thus will have to be one of the most epic threads of all time!


----------



## camotoe

3dn4jc said:


> My favorite!


Didn't know they made Billy Bob teeth for mounts!


----------



## WesternMAHunter

I can't show my little kids this thread... they'd have nightmares for years... and flashbacks as adults...!


----------



## sclwald

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


Now this is a gay Mt. Lion. Forget the bobcat.


----------



## lzeplin

Yep,, he looks gay to me,,this is the best thread ever


----------



## pappasmerf86

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Uhhhh, maybe the bad taxidermists don't take American Express?


is the one on the right getting humped by the other?


----------



## KID VICIOUS

*The resemblance is amazing!!*

Lol!


----------



## camotoe

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


"Exit stage left"...(only the old timers will probably get that one)


----------



## kwhit

*worst taxidermy*

First off...its TOO EARLY IN THE DAY TOO LAUGH THIS HARD...YOU FOLKS AREN'T IN YOUR RIGHT MIND ( or IS IT LEFT ???:tongue Hey CAMOTOE I think I might remember something about "stage left"...getting too old too remember (another B-day on Sat.) What was I talking about ? Oh ya "stage left"...Duh...it had to do with a PINK SKUNK...right !?! LOL :wink:


----------



## BLan

camotoe said:


> "Exit stage left"...(only the old timers will probably get that one)


Funny I kept trying to figure out how to type this. Couldn't do it so I post a video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8gQ-YdgeMU


----------



## sirkle

Man, I would be pi$$ed if my lion came back like that!

Just goes to show you it's a fine line between success and utter failure!!


----------



## camotoe

...actually, it's Snagglepuss, even.


----------



## Fletcher43

*ttt*



spear85 said:


> Lamb...anyone??


Looks like the Guy from the GOONIES!!Rocky Road!!


----------



## PossumKicker

Best thread ever!!!


----------



## eodusmc

Rathbuck said:


> OMG...I haven't laughed this hard in a long time...I'm crying here..



me too. people at work are walking by my office wondering what the heck is so darn funny?


----------



## 724wd




----------



## Broward Lawman

3dn4jc said:


>


AAARRrrgghhhh!!!

EL CHUPACABRA!!!

lol


----------



## huntin_addict

Man did I need that, I'm frickin' crackin up, hilarious thread :thumbs_up


----------



## Gig49

What a waste killing that Mt Lion


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

camotoe said:


> ...actually, it's Snagglepuss, even.


Too funny!

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/update-snagglepuss/837207/


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## bighink

Sweet thread.....keep the pics coming...


----------



## BvrHunter

Me and my buds at work have been falling out over these pictures!!!! I know some are just pictures off the net but still.......... this thread is a classic


----------



## PAstringking

724wd said:


>


Perfect!!


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## meatmissile

3dn4jc said:


>


Looks like that lion smells CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tz666

camotoe said:


> "exit stage left"...(only the old timers will probably get that one)


the really rottens are up to something really rotten even


----------



## tmarsh83




----------



## tmarsh83

"How, White Man."


----------



## tmarsh83

This sorta counts right?


----------



## cujrh10

tmarsh83 said:


> This sorta counts right?


so you're saying you mounted that then????


----------



## tmarsh83

cujrh10 said:


> so you're saying you mounted that then????


Not I...

But if that isn't skin stretched over a form I don't know what is...


----------



## South Man

I swear me and my wife have laughed for two nights at this thread! This is hilarious! :thumbs_up


----------



## HighFive22

lee martin said:


> View attachment 839695


I go by that all the time on the way to school!


----------



## HighFive22

lee martin said:


> View attachment 839695


I go by that all the time on the way to school!


----------



## lifesadrag

This one never gets old....


----------



## maxxis88

Beamen123 said:


> Here's a bird that I had regretfully mounted by a local taxidermist. One of the worst mounts I have ever seen.


I dont know if i would even used that for a decoy!!!


----------



## athomPT

sclwald said:


> now this is a gay mt. Lion. Forget the bobcat.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


Used a baboon form for that one.


----------



## ArcherAndo

Man these are classic, some of them look like they have been stuck in a glacier for 10,000 years - makes me feel A LOT better about my 10 year old deer mounts!!!


----------



## camotoe

3dn4jc said:


>


This is actually a "Blobcat"


----------



## sirkle

camotoe said:


> This is actually a "Blobcat"


LOL

It looks like it has been through a forest fire.


----------



## brownmaniac

TroutBum said:


> Didn't Luke Skywalker ride one of these things in the Star Wars movies?


I haven't laughed this hard in ever... My dogs think I'm crazy, and I've got tears streaming down my face....


----------



## 3D Fanatic

I love this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shouseman60

sclwald said:


> My brother had this one done. He thinks it is good. He shouldn't be hunting if this is good. Wish I had a side picture of it. Looks like it has a tumor on it's forhead.


this looks like the jagermeister buck on the label,hahaha


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## Q!!

Uhhhhhhh??


----------



## Ches

I noticed this post and thought, why would I want to look at bad mounts? I am in stitches. I like the gay lion/Baboon, oh hell, it was all good. Great Thread.


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## michiganchad

3dn4jc said:


>


Is this Rocky Denis The elepant man!! Too funny.


----------



## Will K

*Ewok*



pabowhuntsman said:


> Looks like the ground hog from Caddy Shack!. "I'M ALRIGHT!!!"...


Clearly an Ewok. Clearly.

Wholly cow that lion has me dying. It's brutal funny!

this goes to show that Taxidermy clearly is an art...


----------



## whitewolf1

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


Stan Potts reincarnated???


----------



## OpenSeason1

whitewolf1 said:


> Stan Potts reincarnated???


I thought that one looked like he just passed the pipe down the line!!


----------



## 3dn4jc




----------



## fordhuntr

*looks like*



3dn4jc said:


>


this guy


----------



## brownmaniac

fordhuntr said:


> this guy


Dude... That was just wrong!!:lol3:


----------



## badaxehunter

this thread is awsome lol these are brutal


----------



## BigPoppa96

THe gay lion (not that there is anything wrong with that) is funny along with that turkey. My gosh that thing is bad.....in a funny way.


----------



## camotoe

TroutBum said:


> Didn't Luke Skywalker ride one of these things in the Star Wars movies?


Looks like it appeared in the movie Fight Club!


----------



## crazy4hunting

lifesadrag said:


> This one never gets old....


truly one of my favs, if you couldnt tell. lol


----------



## camotoe

lifesadrag said:


> This one never gets old....


Kiss me, I'm British.


----------



## RustyBoar

cujrh10 said:


> so you're saying you mounted that then????


lmfao:icon_1_lol:


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

3dn4jc said:


>


that looks like the creature that leonidas in the movie 300 fought when he was a little boy lmao


----------



## SplashOfPee

to the top because it is funny


----------



## sirkle

ttt

I totally agree!!


----------



## 458win

Really hope people didn't pay money for these...unless it was for a novelty. I seen first time projects come out much better then these. Sure are some hilarious mounts though!!!


----------



## Hoosierbird1

tmarsh83 said:


> This sorta counts right?


If Joan has anymore facelifts done, she'll be sporting a goatee!


----------



## jayc1471

Too funny!


----------



## Slyfox33

I remember you posting these pictures last year. Still brings tears to my eyes.


:grouphug:


----------



## Double"O"

after seeing some of these "master piece picasos" i won't complain about my 21inch brooktrout that i had done years ago

i still need to get that redone


----------



## Dcubed

I'm in. This one is at a close-by restaurant. Kept staring at me...


----------



## DarinB

Hoosierbird1 said:


> If Joan has anymore facelifts done, she'll be sporting a goatee!




Well played... :set1_applaud:


----------



## Dextee

fordhuntr said:


> this guy


HAAAAAAAAAAAA! This is over the top!! LMFAO!!


----------



## xtshooter9

Keep this going PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flat-Broke




----------



## coondogg

I love this thread.


----------



## star

camotoe said:


> this is actually a "blobcat"


ahhh im melting ""


----------



## Bowtoons

I would post a pic of mine, but my taxi has had it going on 3 yrs. I have left several messages for him with no return call. Also gave him half of the money up front. Looks like I need to take a little drive.


----------



## PseChad

hahahahahaha i cried


----------



## WinkWink

IT IS CREEPY HOW I THOUGHT THE SAME THING ABOUT JEFF DANIELS!!! (but i was thinking Dumb and Dumber)
This entire thread has been epic!!
Some of these look like they continued to decay! As if the tanning process (or whatever you'd call getting the fat and stuff off of the skin) didn't happen all the way and these mounts are still rotting! Esp in the case of the poor goat/lamb thing and a few of those deer!

The cats, ugh... just the absolute worst!!!
Whatever that is in the case, it looks like the slapped it onto a form for a large boxy dog breed!
And that dog... i'd Kill someone if my beloved pet came back looking like that!!!!!! 
Terrible AND awesome, all at once!


724wd said:


>


----------



## dropride

Funniest pics i've seen in awhile


----------



## lv2hntnfsh

Found this one looking at bear mounts.


----------



## snyperholes

spear85 said:


> Lamb...anyone??


This thing looks ******ed!!!!!!!LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## chenashot

This is one of the best threads I have ever seen. I have been laughing nonstop since I started looking at it!


----------



## Bvan

great thread


----------



## gregbishere

truly funny, the further in the thread you go the funnier it gets; even if you keep seeing the same very happy/gay mt lion you just cant help your self laughing over and over.


----------



## petroleumag07

I was thinking the exact same thing about Jeff Daniels.

That first mountain lion looks like it just caught a whiff of a nasty fart.

Great thread.


----------



## wingmastr23

sclwald said:


> My brother had this one done. He thinks it is good. He shouldn't be hunting if this is good. Wish I had a side picture of it. Looks like it has a tumor on it's forhead.


Dude....that's not a forehead......that's a FIVEhead!!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## lilbilly

sclwald said:


> My brother had this one done. He thinks it is good. He shouldn't be hunting if this is good. Wish I had a side picture of it. Looks like it has a tumor on it's forhead.


Is this an asian deer, kinda like asian carp?


----------



## skwiggsgonewild

The resemblance is uncanny!















[/QUOTE]


----------



## gbarber91

This one might top the cougar that's been going around so much:


----------



## Rathbuck

This thread needs to come back to the top...


----------



## archerdad

think i might have nightmares tonight... sheeeesh!!


----------



## bostoned

This thread is just too much. I almost pissed myself when I was scrolling through and saw that picture of Joan Rivers. That was just too friggin' funny. This is a great thread.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Won't name the taxi but after months of nothing, them moving and getting Game and Fish involved I 
got back a frozen ruined hide and foam mount.


----------



## kawabunga

I'm not afraid to try it now, what is the worst that could happen, lol, great thread.


----------



## pure havoc

Classic and its a great job I must say


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

TailChaser said:


> Pics mentioned above.


now hes cute


----------



## Kblair85

SplashOfPee said:


> Got this from Muddbone (Hope you dont mind)
> "If you lived closer, i could have recommended you to my taxidermist. He did this one for me. Not too bad, huh?"


Man I've seen it all now! This one is freakin hilarious!!! it looks like it's constipated


----------



## pure havoc

ttt


----------



## alleycatdad

HEY!! That's my lucky shootin' shirt!

S




pure havoc said:


> Classic and its a great job I must say


----------



## rogue savage

3dn4jc said:


>


FYI, anyone interested you can hunt these with no bag limit. You just need to watch out for the Flame Spurts and the Lightning sand of the Fire Swamp!!


----------



## SilentElk

I'd give $150 for a squirrel with a six shooter like this one pictured. dead serious.


----------



## Christopher67

SilentElk said:


> I'd give $150 for a squirrel with a six shooter like this one pictured. dead serious.



Haha, nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## SilentElk

Christopher67 said:


> Haha, nice! :thumbs_up


its posed on page 2 I think. Seriously though. I want one. Would be perfect on the wall in my camper. Small enough to not take up too much room but just a perfect addition.


----------



## Teh Wicked

tmarsh83 said:


> "How, White Man."


Holy jesus, that quote is PERFECT! I just laughed pretty hard on that one...


----------



## achiro

3dn4jc said:


>


----------



## Striker2

Another bad cat, 2nd try was worse than the first...

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID47/240.html


----------



## salty444

daltongang said:


> If I fell asleep on the couch and woke up to see that I think I would run out of the house!


is that a kangaroo?


----------



## SCFox

achiro said:


>


Now that's just freaky!!!


SCFox


----------



## thrifty

sock puppets!!!


----------



## WVXFORCE

here ya go..a little wierd huh..

I have seen this in person..WILD
And its REAL


----------



## salty444

WVXFORCE said:


> here ya go..a little wierd huh..
> 
> I have seen this in person..WILD
> And its REAL



Nothing really bothers me anymore but this touches a nerve. Anyone that has lost a child and sees something like this...... just lost for words. Why and Who would do something like this?


----------



## sgspencer

WVXFORCE said:


> here ya go..a little wierd huh..
> 
> I have seen this in person..WILD
> And its REAL


Where in the world would you go to see this?


----------



## Baz59

WVXFORCE said:


> here ya go..a little wierd huh..
> 
> I have seen this in person..WILD
> And its REAL


Wow, that is disturbing!


----------



## WVXFORCE

I saw it in "The Catacombs" In Palermo,Sicily..Look it up..i think its more of a preservation thing not real sure..

My dad is from Sicily, so that is why I have been...Kinda of a Tourist TO DO list


----------



## tazman7

Baz59 said:


> Wow, that is disturbing!


Thats pretty f'd up. Im a medic and have seen more dead people than id wish on my worst enemy to see and thats just not right.


----------



## crazy

WOW that killed the thread for me 
sad, very sad


----------



## bostoned

Yup, I'm now done with this thread. It was pretty fun up until just now. Way to really squash the party with that photo.


----------



## hunt1up

I saw that girl on a show about mummies. It is very creepy, but if I remember correctly, she died of some illness and she is actually a mummy. The man that did it was one of the first to actually embalm bodies to that extent, for burial. Weird for sure.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/01/090126-sicily-mummy.html


----------



## seminole123

I think those rabbits in the circle are about to drink the Kool-Aide...looks like a cult! haha


----------



## MoNofletch

Some of these mounts need to see a dentist!!


----------



## t-roys

brownmaniac said:


> I haven't laughed this hard in ever... My dogs think I'm crazy, and I've got tears streaming down my face....


----------



## dwagaman

goatboy said:


> I'll play!
> Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!


OMFG!!!! Thats Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## WVXFORCE

didnt mean to kill the thread...i just that it was terrible as well..Mods please remove if u need too..not a problem with me..it is a hilarious thread and i didnt mean to kill that vibe..

I just thought of the movie JACKASS and when they went to a taxy and wanted to mount a person and that pic i posted just popped in my head..especially since i experienced it first hand


----------



## dwb346

SplashOfPee said:


> Reading the bobcat taxidermy thread got me thinking after laughing so hard I spewed water on my keyboard. I know that this has been done before but it is a new season and that means new mounts. Post horrible taxidermy jobs on here now!!
> 
> *Lets not try to bash the taxidermist so please omit names. The laugh we get will be good enough!
> 
> **If you have a bad mount dont post the pic unless you are wanting some constructive comments.
> 
> I am jacked up to see some bad mounts!!!


WTH is that?


----------



## Uncle Bucky

The infamous weiner cat


----------



## Uncle Bucky

supposed to be a red fox ???









Chipmunk with elephantitis of the head ?









the ol' freak eye walleye ??









constipated bobcat ?









Red Fox on crack ?


----------



## Binney59

Best thread ever! Keep having my kids ask me what that animal is- not sure I want to tell them and warp their sense of reality. I cant tell my kids that thing is a fox (at least not with a straight face).


----------



## BigPoppa96

The red fox on crack is great. Seeing someone one crack on a weekly basis due to my job and they do have those eyes wide open. That is great.


----------



## WNYBowhunter

wow....I guess here is proof of "cheap" taxidermy work. You get what you pay for.


----------



## get er dun

well yeah!!!


pappasmerf86 said:


> it has sandles on ?


----------



## bigrackHack




----------



## MrWinkles

Most people are laughing at this?

This thread is sad.
These people are getting paid for these?
These animals are being remembered like this.
These animals are living on...as a mockery of their former selves.

How about showing some respect for the animals?
(These ?'s and comments are to the taxis, not posters on this thread.)

I am learning from this thread though...


----------



## sstout50

spear85 said:


> Lamb...anyone??


Holy crap that is freaking halarious!!


----------



## e-manhunt

I still vote for the turkey.


----------



## rickson

My buddy has a coyote done...it is REAL BAD!!!!


----------



## dontfishenuf

The turkey had me laughing so hard I had tears rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## NYarrowflinger

This thread is awesome, I haven't laughed this hard in a long time...God I hurt all over from laughing!

This is a moose head that hung in our local Gander Mountain...The taxidermist should have atleast looked at a picture of a moose before mounting the antlers!!!

Sorry they are bad cell phone pics!


----------



## bowhuntcrazy8

gbarber91 said:


> This one might top the cougar that's been going around so much:


Looks like the sloth on Ice Age


----------



## SplashOfPee

Remember guys and gals -- post your bad mounts from this year. Hopefully no one will but it is gonna happen....


----------



## tato

\1][\plp[k````````````````n yhu]m\


----------



## rogue savage

*Help im stuck in the car wash!*

Here's a good one! This is at a local archery shop. I Need to get a better picture. Didn't want the store owner to know they were goin on this epic thread! Looks like the bear accidentally ended up in a automatic car wash and was in the blow dry phase!


----------



## Punch_Free4L

rogue savage said:


> Here's a good one! This is at a local archery shop. I Need to get a better picture. Didn't want the store owner to know they were goin on this epic thread! Looks like the bear accidentally ended up in a automatic car wash and was in the blow dry phase!


lol...looks more like a wind tunnel


----------



## CDURFEY

This thread made me waste a good beer!!!.....beer coming out the nose is never good....lmao!


----------



## SplashOfPee

Ok everyone hunting season is over so post up those horrible taxi jobs.


----------



## czfan

rogue savage said:


> Here's a good one! This is at a local archery shop. I Need to get a better picture. Didn't want the store owner to know they were goin on this epic thread! Looks like the bear accidentally ended up in a automatic car wash and was in the blow dry phase!



Who drew the picture of the bobcat next to the 'Harry and the Henderson's' Bigfoot...I mean bear. Looks about the same skill level. Kind of looks like a house cat/lion/bobcat mix. Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## WVXFORCE

Maybe this has already been stated but i found a website called crappytaxidermy.com..take a look its one heck of a laugh!!!


----------



## monmouthbucks




----------



## Rooster7

I sure am glad I have a door on my office! OMG I am dying here!! :lol3:


----------



## tat2

the legitamite bad mounts are funny & sad at the same time. that 1st turkey I would of flipped out when I saw that to pick it up!!
while most of the pics posted here are of not peoples (members) taxi work but of 30+ year old taxi work or of mounts done in other countries.


----------



## 3dn4jc

3dn4jc said:


>


Reminds me of Tiger Woods.


----------



## Docness

This made me and my wife laugh for about the last 45 minutes, so TTT for a great thread!


----------



## kwhit

WVXFORCE said:


> Maybe this has already been stated but i found a website called crappytaxidermy.com..take a look its one heck of a laugh!!!


FOLKS if you want to see some of the WORST AND MOST BIZZAR TAXIDERMY WORK check out the website listed above !!!! :jaw: WOW


----------



## borthenn

Hilarious....


----------



## huntingrl

Some of these are SCARY :monster:


----------



## TheF1nger

hahahahha i almost pi$$ed myself looking at all these pictures


----------



## adhcountry

SplashOfPee said:


> come on everyone there have to be more.
> 
> Beaman Is that thing still on display in your house? does it scare the children?


I threw mine away......


----------



## bigredhunter00

no it was that wolf thing from the never ending story u know the one that helped the nothing


----------



## bigredhunter00

that baboon looks like my first ex wife.


----------



## bigredhunter00

btw wanna see the creepiest "taxidermy" job. Check out Body worlds. It will blow ur mind away.


----------



## flinginairos

czfan said:


> Who drew the picture of the bobcat next to the 'Harry and the Henderson's' Bigfoot...I mean bear. Looks about the same skill level. Kind of looks like a house cat/lion/bobcat mix. Or maybe it's just me.


BWAHAHAHA!!! I think that bobcat in the picture is just a bit over weight HAHAHA!!


----------



## bowmadness83

Omg! Lol I'm rolling on the floor that turkey is ridicolous!


----------



## coelkbowhunter

In 2009 i shot my first turkey ever with a bow.It was a big tom.So i took it too my taxi.And now it's been 2 years and still no turkey.Taxi will not return call.Whats a guy do now.This guy has done all my deer and it only took a year for them.


----------



## FearNot

Crack me up man!!!


----------



## 2LungKing

I remember that turkey one it went for pages hilarious.


----------



## SplashOfPee

So it is spring time mounts are coming back post em up


----------



## Stalk&Drop Em

That gobbler has had me rollin and showing some friends...If it looked like that in the woods I would have shot it to put it out of it's misery and would have left it for the coyotes! LMAO!!!


----------



## hoyt_hunter007

Uncle Bucky said:


> constipated bobcat ?


First thing I thought of... Victory is MINE!!


----------



## huntnheel

How did I miss this the first go round. Too funny! 
I've got a huntin' buddy whose "friend" mounted his first pintail. He got it home and it started liquid starting leaking out. Smelled to high heaven. Looked like somebody had run over that poor bird with a lawnmower. Makes me laugh just thinking about it!
heel


----------



## John C

camotoe said:


> "Exit stage left"...(only the old timers will probably get that one)


Hevens to Murcitroyed....


----------



## alxb2003

this cracks me up


----------



## radtuck

SplashOfPee said:


> Got this from Muddbone (Hope you dont mind)
> "If you lived closer, i could have recommended you to my taxidermist. He did this one for me. Not too bad, huh?"


"Exit...stage left, already!"


----------



## hunter41606

goatboy said:


> I'll play!
> Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!


I cant stop laughing! HAHAHAHA I think this ranks higher than the classic turkey mount in my books. LOL good work


----------



## tiny52

hunter41606 said:


> I cant stop laughing! HAHAHAHA I think this ranks higher than the classic turkey mount in my books. LOL good work


Had to set this as my wallpaper....just to see the wife's reaction when she turns it on tonight :teeth:


----------



## tiny52

splashofpee said:


> got this from muddbone (hope you dont mind)
> "if you lived closer, i could have recommended you to my taxidermist. He did this one for me. Not too bad, huh?"


this has to be photoshoped!


----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52

I just thought this one was cool


----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52




----------



## tiny52

putting all those racks to good use!


----------



## tiny52




----------



## 2 Ultras

OMG you're killing me:set1_rolf2:


----------



## ruffme

classic


----------



## outdoor freak

i cant get over that mtn lion ***


----------



## WinkWink

seriously... what happens when you spend all of that time hunting that beautiful creature, you finally get "that moment" and take it down. You then take it to the taxi and when he calls you to come get it, it looks like these? I couldnt imagine! lol


----------



## prairieboy

Some of these .. err..ah.. "animals" need to be taken out back and shot ...again...LOL...


----------



## double o

Tiny where did you find all of those pictures.


----------



## bus33

These are pretty funny. I feel sorry for the guys that paid hard earned cash but still funny looking.


----------



## Target Tony

ttt

for a good laugh

Tony


----------



## WesternMAHunter

some of these are really giving me the creeps!


----------



## DrenalinHntr

Country Bear Jamboree









Bunny?









Kitty cat


----------



## DrenalinHntr




----------



## DrenalinHntr

Super Squirrel









British Army squirrel









Do I haf somin in ma teef?









Oink


----------



## CamoRoss

^^^^OMG the Carrot Top of Hogs ^^^^


----------



## rlbreakfield

I have laughed till I hurt! Keep em coming!


----------



## rlbreakfield

Several possiblities for a desktop background in here as well!


----------



## pawhackmaster

Wow. I was gonna post a pick of a mallard i got with a slightly boogered up head......these crush that!!. Easily the best thread.


----------



## flathead

Tiny 52 you need to find a new taxidermist bad!


----------



## CutTheLoop

Velcro Bobcat


----------



## curverbowruss

I am sitting here spitting my ice tea as I look through this thread laughing at the pictures-----GOOD GAWD--what a shame for some of these


----------



## Brshpile

What's this doing down here? It is time for some pics. Surely someone just got there spring turkey or 2010 buck back they can post up. The turkey never gets old.


----------



## SilentElk

SilentElk said:


> I'd give $150 for a squirrel with a six shooter like this one pictured. dead serious.


Actually bought the 6 shooter squirrel for $93 in august. Its awsome in my camper


----------



## manowar669




----------



## mnbuckhunter

NYarrowflinger said:


> This thread is awesome, I haven't laughed this hard in a long time...God I hurt all over from laughing!
> 
> This is a moose head that hung in our local Gander Mountain...The taxidermist should have atleast looked at a picture of a moose before mounting the antlers!!!
> 
> Sorry they are bad cell phone pics!




Just me or did he mange to actually mount the rack upside down??? Hard to remember what an animal looks like after 12 pages of those mounts.


----------



## Huntersdad97

Couple of funny taxidermy stories......;.

First, used to own an archery shop and one of my regulars shot a nice buck on a Saturday early in the season and dropped it off at his taxidermist that evening. Monday afternoon, no BS, the kid calls me to tell me that his taxidermist called and his mount was ready. Said he really turns them fast early in the season!!!!!!!!!

Second, a friend and I were visiting a guy for the first time that had a nice collection of heads (including a Booner) in his basement. Dude greets us in the kitchen and we have a cup of coffee while he is "setting the stage" for our "tour". Tells us to enjoy his mounts, but do not start thinking we can have his taxidermist do ours because he is retiring. We go downstairs full of anticipation and it is all I can do to keep a straight face. I really like the guy and he is obviously very proud of his collection. My friend and I play it cool, but I can not really tell what my friend is thinking. After a nice visit, we thank our host and head out to our car. First thing I do is ask my buddy what he thought, he starts cracking up and says "Thank God for retirement!"


----------



## v-hunter

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1251182&d=1326182868&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## BP1992

Great thread!


----------



## Brasco

SilentElk said:


> I'd give $150 for a squirrel with a six shooter like this one pictured. dead serious.


I will also buy one,also dead serious!


----------



## dorkbuck33

holy crap , funniest thread ever !


----------



## BP1992

ttt


----------



## user_name

That turkey gets me everytime!


----------



## mx482




----------



## justanotherbuck

all i know all of the mounts posted on here should be thrown out,there just very bad and insulting to the woildlife


----------



## Hespler

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


Dude LOILOOLOLOL, i could not even think about shooting this one, he looks to goofy


----------



## Roskoes

pappasmerf86 said:


> it has sandles on ?


I'd give the taxidermist a big tip on this one!


----------



## HOOSIER55

please list all the taxidermists names that mounted these animals so i know to never take an animal to them


----------



## mx482

There is not enough server space to list all the people who have mounted Tia.


----------



## Binney59

Apparently craigslist is chalked full of bad mounts, these gems were for sale at a bargain of $100 each. I am now $200 poorer than before.


----------



## CLoveIN123

I am on Page2 and cannot stop laughing. Esp. over the Luke Skywalker/Hoth mount.


----------



## e-manhunt

He looks like Snagglepuss from the old cartoon. Can't figure how to paste the darn p[ics here, though. Heavens to Mergatroid!


----------



## tiny52

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Uhhhh, maybe the bad taxidermists don't take American Express?


That Raccoon is railin' that poor Badger!


----------



## ejay

such a great thread! It really makes me want to do my homework and research before dropping anything off to anyone.


----------



## gridman

goatboy said:


> I'll play!
> Made this one, kind of says it all. Don't be a cheap skate when it comes to taxidermy, heck you have to look at it every day for the rest of your life right!



holy s*&^!!!!!!!!!! just got through wiping the tears out of my eyes!!!!!!!! still cant stop laughing...........waaaaay better than the turkey mount thread!!


----------



## ruffme

Worst taxidermy commercial?


----------



## Live4Rut

redruff said:


> Worst taxidermy commercial?


Even though this guy has gotten a ton of crap from this commercial, the publicity has been unreal. Great business decision haha


----------



## ruffme

Live4Rut said:


> Even though this guy has gotten a ton of crap from this commercial, the publicity has been unreal. Great business decision haha


Yep, almost makes ya think he did it on purpose!


----------



## okiehunt

If this youtube thing got this guy any customers something is wrong the deer looks like crap and that leopard looks like his head is swole up. Crappy work all the way around in my opinion.




Live4Rut said:


> Even though this guy has gotten a ton of crap from this commercial, the publicity has been unreal. Great business decision haha


----------



## Binney59

Worst? I LOVE Chuck Testa!


----------



## Binney59

And, although he really is a taxidermist, the commercial was produced as a joke by a company that makes internet videos and songs.


----------



## atwanamaker

sclwald said:


> My brother had this one done. He thinks it is good. He shouldn't be hunting if this is good. Wish I had a side picture of it. Looks like it has a tumor on it's forhead.


Look like this buck is missing a chromosome!


----------



## CJMathews

Nope, Chuck Testa.


----------



## nojreyd

Not sure if worst or best, but I found his mouse taxidermy hillarious.


----------



## iwantone2.4

Wow i just about died after reading this thread:set1_rolf2::laugh2:


----------



## mx482

CutTheLoop said:


> Velcro Bobcat


----------



## HOOSIER55

ttt


----------



## MTHS shooter

Please tell me your kidding right???


----------



## jeff25

krojemann said:


> I will play. Here is a picture of a remount that came into my shop last year. Obviously he wasn't happy with the original...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.drop-tine-taxidermy.com


it looks like they used a baby cow for the original


----------



## BOHO

wanting to see Beemans turkey again. since its almost that time again !!!! man that thing is just so hilarious !!!!!!!


----------



## huntnfishnut

jeff25 said:


> it looks like they used a baby cow for the original


lol :thumbs_up


----------



## HOOSIER55

ttt


----------



## JRN11

How did I miss this thread? Awesome!


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN

Oh no theres a bear in my bed! NOPE! chuck testa


----------



## davidhein

I cant believe there are taxidermists that apply their trade like this... Seems they have no pride in their work!!

Does make for a good laugh though:wink:


----------



## davidhein

I cant believe there are taxidermists that apply their trade like this... Seems they have no pride in their work!!

Does make for a good laugh though:wink:


----------



## benkharr

DrenalinHntr said:


> Super Squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Army squirrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I haf somin in ma teef?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oink


The HOG is my new favorite


----------



## Whaack




----------



## d3ue3ce

Had to bring it ttt for those who havent seen it after the new "bobcat" thread started. .


----------



## PSE-KING1026

ttt


----------



## Ghost23

That video is hilarious!


----------



## xcr 1.5

ttt


----------



## Yamahog12

I have a deer mount that really sucks. I always joke that the guy must've had a giraffe form he needed to use because the neck seems too long and skinny. The antlers are messed up, too. They don't look like they are in the right place and the eyes aren't right, either. Thing is, the guy has done a couple others for me that came out nice. I decided not to make a fuss, but if I get another one mounted, it's going to someone else.


Update: I should have gone through the thread first. My deer would look great compared to the pics that are posted in here! Hilarious!


----------



## MarshBuck89

this NEVER gets old


----------



## apcci2

some of these things are freaky looking


----------



## Twitch




----------



## DeerCook

This one is being re-done right now. He looks like a Doe with antlers. It's a shame!! I have had him for a while now, and I have just taken him to get redone. 
Notice the scar on the front and side of his neck. Pathetic!!


----------



## SCJW

Had to do it!


----------



## IseenaBigUn

I was enjoying this thread until this #$%^& posted a dead little girl. WTH??



> here ya go..a little wierd huh..
> 
> I have seen this in person..WILD
> And its REAL


----------



## Reverend

I haven't laughed this hard in a looong time. I promise you tears are coming out of my eyes...
This is a great thread.


----------



## bugs825

I can't stop looking. My buck is at the texidermist now and this scares the crap out of me. It should be ready soon and I hope hes not getting posted here. BUMP Lets see some more!

Nathan


----------



## dlhotka

This series just about did me in.



tiny52 said:


>


----------



## mx482

Some of those look like Dr. Seuss characters. The one pic looks like a "push me pull you" from Dr. Doolittle.


----------



## robbcayman

manowar669 said:


> View attachment 1175534
> 
> View attachment 1175536


The Kevin Malone pics lol


----------



## RackAttak

Chuck Testa


----------



## sureshot516

nothing is better than chuck tester


----------



## GTRH8R

Twitch said:


> View attachment 1462991


This one is killing me...looks like whatever it is forgot to spit out his toothpaste.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Twitch said:


> View attachment 1462991


----------



## Reverend

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


----------



## Rathbuck

For those guys out there killing big bucks...maybe some ideas for mounts...


----------



## Ohiorut

Something about this one that just don't seem right...can't figure it out though.


----------



## Juanmaria

spear85 said:


> Or maybe you would like to own this lovely Puma mount.....


That's just wrong!!


----------



## bigwhite1

What a shame that turkey has a big beard. I have done taxidermy as a hobbie and have seen some bad mounts and of course you can regonize them immediately. These Taxidermists should attend the seminars that each state or national seminars. Some people should not be "Wildlife artists" And then when you challenge them they call it a customer mount. Theres a lot of really good Taxidermists out there.


----------



## nywoodsman

That is some funny stuff right there. I am still laughing!!!


----------



## AF_TT

Beamen123 said:


> Here's a bird that I had regretfully mounted by a local taxidermist. One of the worst mounts I have ever seen.


Bump for a good laugh!


----------



## HOYTMAN37

That turkey is amazing! Makes me laugh every time I look at it. How could anyone think that would be acceptable? Too funny. Glad you got your money back!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky

This is a deer my brother had mounted here in central Kentucky. This is the worst mount I've personally seen. The mount is about 10 years old.


----------



## John316

My daughter posted this pic to my facebook timeline today...it was taken at a flea market. Its just a weird mount....a decent buck with a scrub and the bigger buck looks to have a mohawk going on. At first I thought it might be a father/son mount but then I noticed the heart shaped plaque! 

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## cunninghamww

Thought this was appropriate....


----------



## BP1992

cunninghamww said:


> Thought this was appropriate....


What?


----------



## cunninghamww

BP1992 said:


> What?


Did the link not work?


----------



## G20

cunninghamww said:


> Did the link not work?


Works for me. Some wild ones there.


----------



## safe cracker

after seeing this make you think how would anyone shoot any animal that looks like that. makes you want to stay out of the woods..........


----------



## BP1992

cunninghamww said:


> Did the link not work?


Working now


----------



## BTROCKS




----------



## haldermand




----------



## ffastfzr

This needs a little background as I really don't consider it to be bad taxidermy, but I figured you all might appreciate the somewhat unusual piece I was given. First off the picture does not do it justice. this was a wedding gift I received form hunting buddy that was trying his hand at taxidermy. He made this specifically to mess around with my wife as she has been a hard core ethical vegan for 18 years. That means she eats nothing animal or animal derived, doesn't wear wool, silk, leather, heck she won't even eat honey. Considering I have been a bowhunter since I was 14 we make quite a pair. Anyway, my buddy shot two squirrels, mounted them in the shape of a heart with each squirrel resting it's paw on the others' shoulder, and gave it to us knowing full well you can't really refuse a wedding gift. My wife has a very good sense of humor, so it got the place of honor as a centerpiece at our rehearsal dinner. She drew the line with letting me keep it in the house, so it's up at my parent's right now. I'm considering putting it in my office, but that might not go over too well.


----------



## Twitch

Thread bump. Don't know if this is awesome or ***.


----------



## no1huntmaster

*now this this is funny*


----------



## yellodog

this gotta be my favorite at thread of all time.


----------



## IowaBuckMen

Half of these pictures look like people tried to mount them themselves.


----------



## WesternMAHunter

my God this still terrifies me! Every time i see it! 
hahaha



Beamen123 said:


> Here's a bird that I had regretfully mounted by a local taxidermist. One of the worst mounts I have ever seen.


----------



## WesternMAHunter

some classics on here.


----------



## MeatSeakerX2

Twitch said:


> View attachment 1569575
> Thread bump. Don't know if this is awesome or ***.
> 
> View attachment 1569572


:confused2:


----------



## CarbonExpress




----------



## MeatSeakerX2

CarbonExpress said:


> View attachment 1571060


:set1_applaud:


----------



## MeatSeakerX2




----------



## MeatSeakerX2




----------



## erdman41

Receding hair line

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harley

Beamen123 said:


> Here's a bird that I had regretfully mounted by a local taxidermist. One of the worst mounts I have ever seen.


I would punch that guy right in the kisser.


----------



## Twitch




----------



## not

Bump for a laugh... and more needed!


----------



## HOYTMAN37

That turkey is so amazingly bad. I almost laugh until I puke every time is see that thing!!!!


----------



## HOYTMAN37

BTROCKS said:


>


 This one is pretty awful too but I'll let it ride because it also looks to be 100 years old.


----------



## DrenalinHntr




----------



## sleeperls

That last one is awesome.


----------



## mangycoyote

Oh man!! That turkey kills me!!


----------



## Reverend

Still makes me crack up...


----------



## dropride

Lol that polar bear looks stoned.


----------



## Bone&Stone

why post photoshopped pics?


----------



## BringEmNorth

Found this sweet mount today at a shop!


----------



## SCFox

Yup, still makes me laugh!!!!

SCFox


----------



## Techy

BringEmNorth said:


> Found this sweet mount today at a shop!
> 
> View attachment 1790188


Lol


----------



## bucknut1

wow


----------



## Kb83

Ttt


----------



## sleeperls

cat must have been trapped in a snare while running at full speed. Looks like he has a little whiplash.


----------



## WVohioFAN

Maybe the best AT thread ever.


----------



## Nichko




----------



## eddie-ster

I can't read this thread anymore, laughing too hard ...


----------



## 25ft-up

I just had to open the last page. Now I have to go back to page 1 and look at it all. Funny stuff.


----------



## Monks

Couple beauties

A wolf... Kinda 


A lynx


----------



## vonfoust




----------



## STKA

I saw some on this link I didn't recognize.
http://www.viikonloppu.com/?p=49184


----------



## apcci2

after seeing the fox mount thread I had to go back through this one to get a good laugh again.


----------



## HarrimanH

WORST taxidermist I have ever been to. Not afraid to name the "business," it is *Hunter's Taxidermy in Waldo, Arkansas*! If you live anywhere near here, GO SOMEWHERE ELSE! After paying almost $400 for a deer mount LAST September, I still have not got my mount back. I have been cussed out, ignored, and asked for more money. Usually a deer mount in this area would be about $325. I just want a good bow kill buck back to hang on my wall?!


----------



## compoundbow365

CarbonExpress said:


> View attachment 1571060


Best one yet!


----------



## rustyhart

Is this a moose, or a sock with horns?


----------



## pbuck

Since its turkey season and people will be looking for a taxidermist.....


----------



## rmullet

I thought I would resurrect an old thread because of some mounts that will be selling at our local auction this Friday. They are scary to say the least.


----------



## Twitch




----------



## SilentElk

Actually that is a pretty cool bear head seat.


----------



## ouluckydogu

My worst taxidermist job is the one where he, my rack, my cape and my money all moved out of state two years ago and havent heard from him since.

Lucky


----------



## Alaska at heart

I find reviewing this thread to be much more humorous when I DON'T have a mount at a taxidermist....as I do at present. From personal experience, I have found taxidermists to be the most temperamental and unpredictable facet of hunting....including "pro" shops and even guides. Only one I would return to after doing business is across the mitten and not easily accessible.


----------



## Whaack

Bump to the top with a recent find here in IL. 

He looks stressed. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend

This thread has brought so many laughs...


----------



## deadturkey

My favorite thread. Nice 'eye btw. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks

Whaack said:


> Bump to the top with a recent find here in IL.
> 
> He looks stressed.
> 
> View attachment 6707077
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When ya gotta go ya gotta go.


----------



## Elite_Archer

Thank you for bringing this back to life!!!


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

This same guy mounted a turkey for my uncle. I told him not to take him the bird but he did anyway. I’ll get some pics next time I go by his place. It’s rough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadturkey

A buddy says there's a market for low end taxidermy....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gridman

this thread killed me 9 years ago...............still going, lmao...............that bear a couple posts above........:set1_rolf2:...............looks like its mounted to a hyenas body


----------



## Benjamin59

Ahahahah the bear just made me laugh so hard I have tears!! The moose is it a sock or a moose Hahahahah omg


----------



## MossyMan

Quite a few of these mounts look like they got their temperature taken at the vet...


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

As promised here the turkey pics from the same
guy that mounted the hyena man bear pig above. 










This guy has a real talent for ripping people off. He’s been putting out work like this for 10+ years and still managed to stay in business . . . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pine Tag

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


This one is still the best! That dumbfounded look...HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## JohnRLendt28!

Some of those mess ups have to be done on purpose there's no way a taxidermist could do that bad of work and send it out there door


----------



## Kaibab270

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Is it just me or does it seem lik cats are a bit tougher for some?


The turkey is pretty darn funny but I think this one takes the cake. Freakin hilarious

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BQC123

Check Ebay for bobcat mounts. almost every one is hideous, and they are getting bids.


----------



## jogr

And people will still shop for a taxidermist based upon lowest price. That's why there will never be a shortage of these pics.


----------



## paarchhntr

Holy cow, how could a taxidermist take someone’s money for this work?


----------



## turkeyhunter60

It looks like the turkey was all shot up in the beginning, awful mount's..


----------



## ouluckydogu

My worst mount is the one where my taxidermist moved out of state and took my future mount and money never to be heard from again. Giant bummer. Lesson learned is never pay upfront.

Lucky


----------



## SCFox

Beaman’s turkey still makes me cry, but that bear is hideous!

SCFox


----------



## Hoyt'Em10

turkeyhunter60 said:


> It looks like the turkey was all shot up in the beginning, awful mount's..


That turkey was gorgeous, not a feather out of place. I knew the work this guy did was awful (see bear hyena thing above) yet my uncle wouldn’t listen. He liked the six week turnaround this guy touts and a cheap price to boot. This is what fast and cheap taxidermy gets you lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manning02

rmullet said:


> I thought I would resurrect an old thread because of some mounts that will be selling at our local auction this Friday. They are scary to say the least.
> View attachment 3750521
> View attachment 3750513


Anyone ever figure out what these were supposed to be? Gargoyles?


----------



## brycehines

hahaha


----------



## deadturkey

Delete


----------



## Troy F

Fantastic. This and butt firecracker video's are the best.
Well, the Crack Spider on You Tube, its where I go when I have been staring at Excel too long.
And Coach Kent Murphy.


----------



## Papagary

King said:


> Here's a bird that I had regretfully mounted by a local taxidermist. One of the worst mounts I have ever seen.


One of my all time favorites


----------



## SC_Sportsman

Just read all 20 pages. Can't remember the last time I laughed this much. Thanks AT!


----------



## RavinHood

These are funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhiggs1216

Some of these are great.


----------



## JaredLeeG

these are ridiculous lol


----------



## Number17

http://www.labanstaxidermy.com/gallery.html

He actually advertises his incompetence.


----------



## PSEPreacher

My daughter’s first buck made it back home with a doe’s neck & laid back horns... After seeing some of these other travesties I don’t feel so bad for her though!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse0527

These pictures should be hung in the offices and shops of all of the good taxidermists. That way, they can show them to people who complain about the prices. You want that mount for half of what they charge? Sure, but here's what it'll look like. This is the best thread ever. Everyone at work was wondering why I was laughing so hard.


----------



## joshtaylor

ive had a full mount bear, shoulder mount buck, and full coyote all start to hide rip now underneath the animals. The oldest is 7 years old, newest is 3 years old. All from the same taxidermist, and i dont think its repairable


----------



## Huntright

Some great mounts.


----------

